# Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Before I get started with this week's tournament, let me give a big congratulations to Brittany Lang for winning the Manulife Financial Classic. Brittany ended a four way playoff with a birdie on the 3rd extra hole. This was the 3rd first time winner in the last 4 tournaments, and fourth first time winner this year. 

This week the LPGA will move to Arkansas for the playing of the Walmart NW Arkansas Championship. 
This is a 54 hole event, that will lead us to the U.S. Women's Open the following week. 

This is a full field event with 144 players in the field. The only notable absentees are Jiyai Shin who is out with injury, and Karrie Webb. 

Here are my picks: 

1- Stacy Lewis (She is hot, 5 top 5 finishes in a row) 
2- Paula Creamer (overdue to break through) 
3- Inbee Park 
4- Cristie Kerr 
5- Ai Miyazato 

Who does everyone like? 

I will post pairings when they become available. 

I will also post scores after each round. 

More more information on this championship: 

Mostly Harmless: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the tee times and pairings for the first round:

Tee #1 7:10 AM FERRERO, Lisa 
Grp #1 SALAS, Lizette 
CONCOLINO, Jacqui 
Tee #10 7:10 AM PARK, Jane 
Grp #2 SERRAMIA, Elisa 
BOWIE YOUNG, Heather 

Tee #1 7:21 AM PRAMMANASUDH, Stacy 
Grp #3 SHEPLEY, Jessica 
RICHDALE, Samantha 
Tee #10 7:21 AM KANG, Danielle 
Grp #4 LOUDEN, Stephanie 
GRZEBIEN, Anna 

Tee #1 7:32 AM LINDBERG, Pernilla 
Grp #5 HUNG, Amy 
NOMURA, Haru 
Tee #10 7:32 AM BADER, Beth 
Grp #6 FRANCELLA, Meaghan 
KANEKO, Ayaka 

Tee #1 7:43 AM TAMULIS, Kris 
Grp #7 LEE, Ilhee 
SONG, Christine 
Tee #10 7:43 AM LINDLEY, Leta 
Grp #8 OH, Ji Young 
JOH, Tiffany 

Tee #1 7:54 AM SHERLOCK, Stephanie 
Grp #9 LACROSSE, Cindy 
LEE-BENTHAM, Rebecca 
Tee #10 7:54 AM BORDNER, Danah 
Grp #10 MORGAN, Becky 
PAK, Jin Young 

Tee #1 8:05 AM MARTIN, Mo 
Grp #11 KIM, Song-Hee 
BOELJON, Christel 
Tee #10 8:05 AM MIN, Na On 
Grp #12 BAE, Kyeong 
DUNCAN, Meredith 

Tee #1 8:16 AM CLANTON, Cydney 
Grp #13 GULYANAMITTA, Numa 
LEE, Jennie 
Tee #10 8:16 AM HUR, Mi Jung 
Grp #14 FELIBERT, Veronica 
HART, Marcy 

Tee #1 8:27 AM HURST, Vicky 
Grp #15 KUNG, Candie 
EWART, Jodi 
Tee #10 8:27 AM HJORTH, Maria 
Grp #16 MATTHEW, Catriona 
WARD, Wendy 

Tee #1 8:38 AM KANG, Jimin 
Grp #17 PHATLUM, Pornanong 
RECARI, Beatriz 
Tee #10 8:38 AM STANFORD, Angela 
Grp #18 GAL, Sandra 
JANG, Jeong 

Tee #1 8:49 AM KORDA, Jessica 
Grp #19 HULL, Katherine 
PAK, Se Ri 
Tee #10 8:49 AM GUSTAFSON, Sophie 
Grp #20 LINCICOME, Brittany 
KIM, I.K. 

Tee #1 9:00 AM HARIGAE, Mina 
Grp #21 YANG, Amy 
YOO, Sun Young 
Tee #10 9:00 AM PRESSEL, Morgan 
Grp #22 NORDQVIST, Anna 
KERR, Cristie 

Tee #1 9:11 AM MIYAZATO, Mika 
Grp #23 PARK, Inbee 
UEDA, Momoko 
Tee #10 9:11 AM TSENG, Yani 
Grp #24 THOMPSON, Lexi 
MUNOZ, Azahara 

Tee #1 12:00 PM GRANADA, Julieta 
Grp #25 DAVIES, Laura 
JI, Eun-Hee 
Tee #10 12:00 PM FUTCHER, Katie 
Grp #26 SHIN, Jenny 
HURST, Pat 

Tee #1 12:11 PM SEO, Hee Kyung 
Grp #27 CHOI, Na Yeon 
SJODIN, Karin 
Tee #10 12:11 PM KANE, Lorie 
Grp #28 URIBE, Mariajo 
RYU, So Yeon 

Tee #1 12:22 PM MIYAZATO, Ai 
Grp #29 GULBIS, Natalie 
FENG, Shanshan 
Tee #10 12:22 PM HEDWALL, Caroline 
Grp #30 HAN, Hee-Won 
ICHER, Karine 

Tee #1 12:33 PM LEWIS, Stacy 
Grp #31 INKSTER, Juli 
WIE, Michelle 
Tee #10 12:33 PM DIAZ, Laura 
Grp #32 PARK, Hee Young 
CHOI, Chella 

Tee #1 12:44 PM CREAMER, Paula 
Grp #33 PETTERSEN, Suzann 
LANG, Brittany 
Tee #10 12:44 PM KANG, Haeji 
Grp #34 PILLER, Gerina 
LEE, Meena 

Tee #1 12:55 PM CASTRALE, Nicole 
Grp #35 RAH, Jane 
COUTU, Taylor 
Tee #10 12:55 PM HAGE, Nicole 
Grp #36 LEBLANC, Maude-Aimee 
HERNANDEZ, Maria 

Tee #1 1:06 PM OH, Angela 
Grp #37 *TUBERT, Emily 
YUN, Hannah 
Tee #10 1:06 PM SONG, Jennifer 
Grp #38 SCHREEFEL, Dewi Claire 
MOODIE, Janice 

Tee #1 1:17 PM DOOLAN, Wendy 
Grp #39 ELLIS, Michelle 
O'TOOLE, Ryann 
Tee #10 1:17 PM BECK, Karlin 
Grp #40 EKEY, Kathleen 
SMITH, Sarah Jane 

Tee #1 1:28 PM MOZO, Belen 
Grp #41 KIM, Christina 
LEE, Jee Young 
Tee #10 1:28 PM KONO, Stephanie 
Grp #42 STUPPLES, Karen 
DUNN, Moira 

Tee #1 1:39 PM SAKURAI, Yuki 
Grp #43 DERGAL, Tanya 
RANKIN, Reilley 
Tee #10 1:39 PM BLUMENHERST, Amanda 
Grp #44 SERGAS, Giulia 
SHARP, Alena 

Tee #1 1:50 PM CHANGKIJA, Sandra 
Grp #45 MACKENZIE, Paige 
KIM, Mindy 
Tee #10 1:50 PM MCPHERSON, Kristy 
Grp #46 MICHAELS, Sydnee 
WALSHE, Alison 

Tee #1 2:01 PM CARTER, Dori 
Grp #47 TANCO, Victoria 
GLEASON, Jennifer 
Tee #10 2:01 PM LEE, Seon Hwa 
Grp #48 CHO, Irene 
ROSALES, Jennifer


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after Fridays round: 

1 Veronica Felibert -6 
2 Shanshan Feng -5 
3 Mi Jung Hur -4 
3 Inbee Park -4 
3 Karine Icher -4 
6 Ryann O'Toole -3 
6 Ai Miyazato -3 
6 Anna Nordqvist -3 
9 Yuki Sakurai -2 
9 Beth Bader -2 
9 Ji Young Oh -2 
9 Laura Diaz -2 
9 Angela Oh -2 
9 Jenny Shin -2 
9 Katie Futcher -2 
9 Azahara Munoz -2 
9 Catriona Matthew -2 
9 Jessica Korda -2


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders through Saturday's round: 

1 Veronica Felibert -11 
2 Mika Miyazato -7 
2 Inbee Park -7 
4 Katie Futcher -6 
4 Shanshan Feng -6 
4 Ryann O'Toole -6 
4 Brittany Lang -6 
4 Ai Miyazato -6 
9 Catriona Matthew -5 
9 Dewi Claire Schreefel -5 
9 Azahara Munoz -5 
9 Gerina Piller -5 
9 So Yeon Ryu -5


----------

